# Steel HMPK spawn log...



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

So tomorrow is the big day . I'll be introducing my pair first thing in the AM. I'm off work so I'll be able to fish sit most the day.

Pair: Steel Blue HMPK

Spawn Tank:
6.6 gallon bookshelf tank
adjustable heater set to 82 degrees
digital thermometer
mercury thermometer
sponge filter
java moss
dwarf water lettuce
2 pond snails 
IAL extract

Update in the AM...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I was wondering when you were setting them up! Ill have to grab a few when they grow up.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Gorgeous pair ... jealous .... :lol: Amazing finnage and color.

Good luck with them.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow! Saw photos of these guys in previous thread. I bet they still do them no justice, simply beautiful! Hope you have a successful and easy spawn. Waits for the update. Good luck fishing


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Flirting. I love the females face in the second photo. She's feeling a bit cheeky today....


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

Can't wait to see the outcome of the frys. Good luck on the spawn!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

As of last night the male hadn't built a bubble nest. I left them together overnight and this morning a could see some eggs on the bottom of the tank. The pair was ignoring each other and there was still no nest so I seperated them. I'll recondition and try again in a couple weeks.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Those are really awesome pair you have, the male looks like a show winner. Has the male made any bubble nest before they were conditioned?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Glad to see the log. Sorry about the attempt. It does happen sometimes. Even with show fish.

Good luck Ina few weeks.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm sorry it didn't work out, I hope things work out better next time. 
Pitgurl, I love your avatar!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks guys. It was a bit frustrating but hopfully things will work out next time.

@ tpocicat- There is nothing like a pit bull smile :-D.


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

Lol that face is priceless! I used to have a blue pit, she was the sweetest dog I has ever owned! Sorry to hear about your pair, don't give up!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a red/white pit, and I agree, there IS nothing like a pit bull smile.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My sister has a pit bull... best dog EVER haha. He's SOOOO vicious!!! Lol people are so ignorant when it comes to them.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeahhhh, the most "vicious" thing my pit bull does is climb into my lap. He doesn't get off my lap very willingly, but he will go. Boy is he heavy!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Here is a perfect example of a "vicious" pit bull attack ;-). 2:34 is the best part!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYReh06SpgA


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

LOVE it.. that was so cute  I love dogs that love ppl


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

So it has been two weeks since I tried to spawn my steel pair which ended unsuccessfully. They have been reconditioned and I'm planning on trying them again tomorrow. For the past two weeks I've been feeding them a mix of betta pro, frozen foods and live skeeter larva, lots of them. The male has been building nests which he didn't do on the first try. Next time I post I hope it will be good news .


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Great. Sounds like he might be ready this time.

Good luck!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

The pair are in the tank and so far so good. The male has a small nest built and the female is barred up and eggy. She's checked out the nest a couple times but the male chased her off :roll:. This last time he did that she swam at him flaring, lol. They have gotten close, flirt swimming a couple times so I'm hoping they'll spawn by tonight.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

The fish sure are acting like they mean it this time. Best of luck with your fish.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Hope they get it right this time.... fingers crossed.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That's good. When the female is ready there will most likely be a spawn soon because that's the one that you have to be worried about the most


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Day 2 and nothing, :frustrated: The female is being a pain and has all but refused to follow the male to the nest. She is staying on one side of the tank and flares at him when he comes close. She is still eggy and has faint bars. The male is not giving up and is still tending his nest and trying his hardest to get her to follow him, bless his heart. Other then one little tear in the females caudal there hasn't been any aggression so I'm going to leave them another night and maybe they'll get down to business tonight.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

If they don't spawn by tonight try turning off the lights and by morning they should start spawning.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Updated photos taken before I released the female....


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Lovely!

But I must ask you to STOP posting pics 'cause I'm gonna want one if I keep seeing these gorgeous fishies. Sigh.


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

I really hope that they get busy soon! You're sure to have GORGEOUS spawn!!!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Nothing :-?. If they haven't spawned by the time I get home from work I'm going to pull them. I may try again in a couple months and if nothing again I may try to find another female since I think she's the problem. My next spawn planned is the HMPK's I got from Karen. They'll be ready soon and I'm hoping their fry will be ready for the fall show season.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Awww, that's too bad!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm sorry you are having such a hard time with your gorgeous fish. Sure hope next time is better. Let's hope they do something when you're gone to work...


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

No spawn . Next in line HMPKs from Karen. Should be posting a log on them in a month or so.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)




----------

